# Bga



## skfish (Aug 18, 2011)

I'm starting to develop some BGA in one area of my tank. Green slime along substrate. I increased my NO3 dose to 20 mg/l 3X per week. Gone increase it to 30 mg/l. Will a UV sterilizer be effective for controlling this? I know that some antibiotics does work but would rather not do that unless it is a last resort. 

Rob


----------



## Ebonbolt (Aug 12, 2011)

BGA, (AKA cyanobacteria), likes dead spots, so I'm not sure if a UV sterilizer would help much, since the places that BGA colonize usually lack a very strong flow. I'd just add a power head or something, do a gravel vac and try to suck up as much of the cyano as I can, and just keep dosing the nitrates.


----------

